# Czy warto aktualizować system

## professor1234

Witam,

Czy warto aktualizować system, który ostatnią aktualizację miał ponad 2.5 lata temu ? 

Były z tym wtedy jakieś problemy i w sumie od dawna z tego powodu nie był dotykany. 

Ogólnie stoi na tym router wifi (bcm43 + hostapd). To jest dość stary i wolny sprzęt (RAM 512MB, CPU 1GHz, dysk to karta CF 16Gb, z czego pół zajęte), a do tego chodzi 24/h. z plikami konfiguracji kernela też jest bałagan, trudno zgadnąć, która konfiguracja jest skomplikowana, dodatkowo te zew. modułu do karty wifi...

Konfiguracja sprzętu:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 741/741GX/M741 Host (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS963 [MuTIOL Media IO] LPC Controller (rev 25)

00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2/3 SMBus controller

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 IDE Controller

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7012 AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter

```

Konfiguracja CPU

```

Architecture:          i686

CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit

Byte Order:            Little Endian

CPU(s):                1

On-line CPU(s) list:   0

Thread(s) per core:    1

Core(s) per socket:    1

Socket(s):             1

Vendor ID:             AuthenticAMD

CPU family:            6

Model:                 8

Model name:            AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Stepping:              1

CPU MHz:               1000.113

BogoMIPS:              2000.22

L1d cache:             64K

L1i cache:             64K

L2 cache:              256K

```

Obecnie, jak nie trudno zgadnąć, jakakolwiek aktualizacja to milion błędów, wynik 

```
emerge --sync && emerge -auDN world
```

 poniżej:

```

Performing Global Updates

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2015............................................................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2015..................................................................................................................................................................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2015.....................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2015.............................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2016............................................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2016..........................................................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2016........................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2016...............................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2017.................................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2017....

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2017........................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2017.......

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2018......................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2018...................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2018...

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2018.......

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2019.................

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2019...

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2019........

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/4Q-2019........

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2020..............

/usr/portage/profiles/updates/2Q-2020......

@#

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-03-deprecation-of-legacy-x11-input-drivers/2020-04-03-deprecation-of-legacy-x11-input-drivers.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-05-23-accept_license/2019-05-23-accept_license.en.txt

!!!   line 6: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-10-04-gentoolkit-dev-deprecation/2017-10-04-gentoolkit-dev-deprecation.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-11-21-old-wine-versions-moving-to-overlay/2017-11-21-old-wine-versions-moving-to-overlay.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-09-11-cpu_flags_ppc-introduction/2019-09-11-cpu_flags_ppc-introduction.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-10-29-cryfs-0_10-update/2019-10-29-cryfs-0_10-update.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-01-23-stable-alpha-keywords-removed/2020-01-23-stable-alpha-keywords-removed.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-02-13-virtual-mysql-depenedency/2019-02-13-virtual-mysql-depenedency.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-02-07-python-2-7-eol/2020-02-07-python-2-7-eol.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-01-23-systemd-blocker/2018-01-23-systemd-blocker.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-03-30-stable-ia64-keywords-removed/2020-03-30-stable-ia64-keywords-removed.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-01-14-gnucash/2018-01-14-gnucash.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-22-python3-7/2020-04-22-python3-7.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-08-30-php-5_6-deprecation/2019-08-30-php-5_6-deprecation.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-08-07-openssh-ldap-migration/2018-08-07-openssh-ldap-migration.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-12-30-genkernel-4-default-filenames/2019-12-30-genkernel-4-default-filenames.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-07-11-portage-sync-allow-hardlinks/2018-07-11-portage-sync-allow-hardlinks.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-05-22-python3-6/2018-05-22-python3-6.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-14-elogind-default/2020-04-14-elogind-default.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-07-18-syncthing-update-incompatibility/2019-07-18-syncthing-update-incompatibility.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-11-30-new-17-profiles/2017-11-30-new-17-profiles.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine/2017-04-10-split-and-slotted-wine.en.txt

!!!   line 6: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-01-30-portage-rsync-verification/2018-01-30-portage-rsync-verification.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2017-07-16-systemd-rootprefix/2017-07-16-systemd-rootprefix.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-02-19-openssh-8_2-service-breakage/2020-02-19-openssh-8_2-service-breakage.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-04-new-ppc64le-profiles/2020-04-04-new-ppc64le-profiles.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-03-kubernetes-moving-to-single-package/2020-04-03-kubernetes-moving-to-single-package.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2018-04-08-radicale-2-requires-pre-install-migration/2018-04-08-radicale-2-requires-pre-install-migration.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable/2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

!!! Invalid news item: /usr/portage/metadata/news/2020-04-22-opencl-upgrade-file-collisions/2020-04-22-opencl-upgrade-file-collisions.en.txt

!!!   line 5: News-Item-Format: 2.0

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

!!! /etc/portage/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! Your current profile is invalid. If you have just changed your profile

!!! configuration, you should revert back to the previous configuration.

!!! Allowed actions are limited to --help, --info, --search, --sync, and

!!! --version.

```

Nie ukrywam, że nie szczególnie mam ochotę stawiać ten system od zera, natomiast przydałoby się kilka funkcji do USB, np.: obsługa internetu z routera USB z telefonu, czy działający serwer druku / plików (samba, cups)...

Pozdrawiam,

----------

